# Audioquest 72v DBS Columbia Review (I'm a new cable convert now, yet...)



## btbluesky

Let me say this first. This is the first time I post in this cable forum. 

 Now even in my mid-fi system, I use...not the best...but passable cables. Zu bok and Magic power cable. I could hear a very small different in the high roll off. 

 Speaker cable, I got the WhatHiFi product of the year for several years, QED XT silver anniversary, and it's very nice, brings out the mid and high much better, but not too bright. 

 For interconnect, I never gotten around to get anything "statement-like". Just picked up the oxyfuel from Zu cable, thinking, it should get the job done. And it does, until now. 

 MY coworker who has more experience in this hobby lend me his cable, the Audioquest Columbia. I looked at it, asked him what the hell is that back enclosure is, he just said it's battery and ask me to AB this w/ the Zu and see if I hear any difference. 

 When I got back home, I was very skeptical at first. Thinking about all the negative press this hobby gets about cable while I'm holding a $400 interconnect. Surely it can't be that difference w/ the Zu. (I have not AB audition purely interconnect, man even typing it out sounds too geeky already). 

 My Jolida 1000A has 4 input, so I plug both in, and using my MHDT Havana, I just fire up some of my favorite female vocal. Instantly I thought I might have touched the vol knot abit, because the audioquest sounds just less vol overall. I mean its so obvious, tone deaf person can hear it. But when the vocal and strings kicks in, man the details are all there, with smoothness to spare (not tubey kind), it just more pleasing (sending new chills to my spine on Aria passage). The vol gotten lower, but you can hear more detail, in very pleasant way. Soundstage wise, the Zu cable actually hold its own very well, as to my bookshelf and my ears, they're equally good. Overall they are more laid-back yet detail to me comparing to Zu oxyfuel. 

 Now I know now it definitely makes a diff, and I definitely enjoy this cable. And if I have a 15k system, it'd be good upgrade. But for my mid-fi setup, not sure. And I searched around for the DBS system, which is simply put, it apply a very very small charge to the cable to minimize the resistence (_citation needed_)...Think I read somewhere Monster has a patent similar and is suing audioquest for it or something.

 Anyway, this is just my experience w/ my setup. The $64000 question would be are there ANY other super bang-for-buck cable that can do this same thing without this price tag. Maybe Anti-cable? 

 Anyone?


----------



## lmf22

I also got an AudioQuest Columbia about 3 weeks ago, but with the 48V DBS. My impressions are the same as yours. Slightly lower volume, warm and full sound, more details and a wider soundstage (I used to have the Blue Jeans LC-1). It is a big jump even for my mid-range system, which consists of Marantz CD5001, Stello DA100, Gilmore Lite, and AKG K701. 

 Sometimes I still wonder whether it is worth the money, but every time I hear Norah Jones' voice or Hilary Hahn's violin, I feel that it is worth every penny. 

 Now I wonder if upgrading the DBS to 72V will make a big difference.


----------



## tubaman

Don't try the Colorado. I just sold my Columbia and replaced it with Colorado. It's everything I wish the Columbia was.


----------



## vcoheda

and then there is the niagra and sky. one can always move up the chain.


----------



## tubaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and then there is the niagra and sky. one can always move up the chain._

 

Ya but those two are silver cables. I assume they'll have quite different sound from the Colorado and the Columbia.


----------



## btbluesky

The problem is, I really like these DBS-system cables, but not sure if it's getting to a point where the cable is *actively* changing the characteristic of the system. 

 I understand the silver cables(material science), I understand the air-tube(physic). And in a very vague way, the DBS (or other Dialectric system). But when the cable has a battery attached to it...

 Plus another weird thing is that the volume actually went down.

 I'm still torn about getting a pair of these (even used, they are expensive to me), gonna test it with more material over weekend.


----------



## David Pritchard

AS I write, I am listening to music through the Audioquest Colorado cables. It certainly is more open and clear than the Audioquest King Cobra it replaced. Another excellant cable is the MAC (My Audio Company) paladium cables. Paladium is in the platinum family of metals. They sell on the Audiogon auction site for approx. $179.00 +shipping. My system is horn speakers and a Jadis tube amp and the Zana Deux headphone amp. The Colorado's go for about $400.00 at the Audiogon interconect site (used).
 Best of listening.
 David Pritchard


----------



## vman71

I would recommend finding some used and older Ridge Street Audio (fantastic silver cable).

 I generally like to use silver IC's with my tube set-up and copper IC's SS set-up. However, I find that I no longer use copper IC's with either set-up. My IC's for all my 2ch systems are all silver and speaker cables are all copper.


----------



## btbluesky

Based on another headfier recommandation, I recently got the Yacco Whirly Wisp IC. Isaac, th owner of the new company guarantee it's 99.9% silver. 2 ft pair for $40. Its a very thinly insulated, 3 braided wire. Very affordable and high price/performance based on initial impression last 5 days. If it's good, I might get one more.
 Need to use it in the main system to confirmed it. Silver is actually not that expensive raw material wise, so I really don't understand how some ppl'd pay 500-1k for silver IC.


----------



## Lornecherry

...interesting You Tube discussion YouTube - Audio Advisor Review - AudioQuest Colorado Interconnect on the Colorado by the AQ Product Manager; worth the watch. I just disagree with his remark that a cable cannot add anything to a sound signature; as I believe they do act as a subtle tone control (silver vs gold vs copper). Other then that, the Product Manager makes a very good case for the battery "DBS" break in technology.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does Colorado sound a lot better than Columbia ?


----------



## Jolida302

I don't want to cool your enthusiasm, but Audioquest is not a good cable's brand. I used to have some and it certainly works better than stock cables but it's not neutral and it "eat life" from your music, you should better try Transparent, Nordost, Cardas, Synergistic, Wireworld, among others...


----------



## PuffyElvis

I can understand how one might think that a cable adds something to the music since one hears something that wasn't heard with a different cable. However, and this is not simply a semantic point, what's actually happening is that the first cable is masking something that the second cable allows to pass. A cable is a passive component, it is physically impossible for it to generate an audio (electrical signal), unless one adds something extra to it such as a fluctuating magnetic field or a power source.

 My experience is that when one blindly compares cables you can learn to listen for the difference between the two cables. After repeated listening this difference is perceived as greater (exaggerated) because one is specifically listening for it. After resting (a day or so) and re-listening, the difference, though still present, is subtle. It is a great way to tune an audio system but not, IMHO worth the high prices charged.

 Many years ago I use to sell audio cables as a full commission sales person and the mark-up on cables is orders of magnitude greater than other audio gear. You can get a pair of HD650 for less than $400 and a very decent tube amp for less than $800, the sound signature of which is far greater than what cables at the same price point offer. Why not expand one's audio collection with gear that offers far greater variation?

 The bottom line is that the high prices of cables is marketing, not audiophile excellence.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I certainly agree with you. I thought spending around $500 on interconnects was conservative considering they could cost up to several thousands.


----------



## fzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PuffyElvis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many years ago I use to sell audio cables as a full commission sales person and the mark-up on cables is orders of magnitude greater than other audio gear. You can get a pair of HD650 for less than $400 and a very decent tube amp for less than $800, the sound signature of which is far greater than what cables at the same price point offer. Why not expand one's audio collection with gear that offers far greater variation?

 The bottom line is that the high prices of cables is marketing, not audiophile excellence._

 

you do realize that the phrase 'order of magnitude' means 'times 10' ? while it is true that some cables have very high mark-ups, others do not, and reflect the time and materials that go into their construction. they are usually among the best performing cables as well.


----------

